# D5000 Lenses



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey all

I have a D5000 and am looking for different lenses. I'll be buying them second hand too as i havent got the budget to buy brand new.

I think I need an extra zoom but they all confuse me!! And maybe a wide angle lens, again confused!!  lol.

Any help would be great 

Thanks 

Bridges
:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

What's confusing you?

more mm = more zoom
conversely fewer mm = wider perspective

Anything below around 15mm will give you some distortion, either by elongating the corners or rounding the whole pic (fisheye).

Lower f numbers (2.8 vs 4.5) means more light gets through; but it's more weight and more money

and you will have to buy Nikon AFS or Sigma HSM lenses if you want autofocus on a D5000.

This is why you buy bodies with motors in, like a D90.

Check out ukcamera.com for a listing of several second hand retailers in the UK and then see what you can get for the money you're prepared to spend... different lenses are discussed in the "buying a DSLR" sticky at the top of the forum.

Bret


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> This is why you buy bodies with motors in, like a D90.
> 
> Bret


So wish I had now TBH...I want a 70-300mm lens, but the AFS one used is around £300, the non AFS one can be had for just under a £100 and that's a £200 saving on just one lense! :wall:

To the OP, look on ebay for an AFS 55-200mm lens - I got it from this seller. It will be a grey import so the warranty will be with the seller and not Nikon but it's a great lens.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

this is one of the reasons why ive just got a d90 much more choice as far as lenses go.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Purple Haze said:


> this is one of the reasons why ive just got a d90 much more choice as far as lenses go.


Unfortunately this was one of the things I overlooked/didn't realise when I bought my D5000. I'm gonna keep it though as there's only one other lens I want and that's a 35mm f1.8. I may sell the kit lens for an 18-70 as well. I think buying any other lenses will just be a frivolous purchase and only end up being used once or twice...bit like detailing gear! :lol:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

That, I think, is also the point - that you should understand why you want a lens and sometimes you need a reason to use it. I have my 85 and it will get some serious use in a work project - hopefully - next week. I rarely use it myself as it's hard work... f2 doesn't give much DoF 

I want a 70-200 for icetrack work, and with a 2x teleconverter it will enable nice birding shots, too. I don't go birding often enough to really justify a full 400... at least not right now.

I'm covered at the moment with: 
- 24-70
- 10-24
- 50 Macro
- 50-200
and a couple of flashes. That lot lives in the bag ATM. When I get the 85 or 135 out, it's because I want them. 

Bret


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

My main interests ATM are wildlife at the zoo or down by the lakes, car meets and family photos. I'm not really into landscapes TBH, which I think is where a wide angle lens comes in use. For macro photos I'm going to get a raynox 250 as I think a dedicated lens won't get used much.

I bought the 55-200mm for wildlife but the zoo (Whipsnade) I visit, which I have a years membership to has very big enclosures and 200mm doesn't reach far at all. The membership also covers London Zoo so I'm going to pop down there for the day as the enclosures are alot smaller.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks all for your input :thumb: 
Did forget to mention that I am a noob at all this. I do want to get into photography a lot more now but at the moment I use it mostly on cars. Just wanted to know the best lens for extra zoom as the standard doesn't give you a lot. In looking at the above, if I aim to get a lens up to 200mm that should be sufficient ?!?!?

Thanks


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

This may help...

With kit lens at 18mm










With 55-200mm at 200mm


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

A picture will sum up everything 
That's a great help showing me that, now to find one. But as long as it has afs then all lenses should fit the d5000?!?!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

.. <sing> "i've got a luvverly couple of clothes pegs / there they are all hanging in a rooooow" </sing>



Nice illustration. You might want to add 55, 100 and 150 to those if you have time....

Nikon AF-S lenses fit as far as I'm concerned, yes.

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

If you have a D5000, you are limited to Nikon's AF-S range of lenses.

I have a D40 but upgraded to a D200.

Why? Well, i wanted to take my photography to the next level. In the long run, Buying the D200 and using AF (and AF-S incidentally) lenses is A LOT cheaper than buying AF-S lenses exclusively.

Though all new lenses are likely to be AF-S so in 5 years time, they will come down in price.

Pezza. I have the AF-S 35mm f1.8, you won't be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Bridges said:


> A picture will sum up everything
> That's a great help showing me that, now to find one. But as long as it has afs then all lenses should fit the d5000?!?!


As Gruffs said we can only use AF-S lenses, they are very expensive though.



bretti_kivi said:


> Nice illustration. You might want to add 55, 100 and 150 to those if you have time....


I have a couple more photos at different lengths, I will add them later.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

> Though all new lenses are likely to be AF-S so in 5 years time, they will come down in price.


^^ I don't see this at all, as AF-S is only for APS-C, right? So full frame cameras can't use them... and though HSM is a better option, there are at least two major manufacturers out there without their own motor system and I simply can't see it happening.

Bret


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

No, there are AF-S 35mm full frame lenses, all AF-S means it that is has a silent wave focus motor in the lens, it's been around before digital, all Canon EOS lenses since 1986 have the same system. The APS-C only lenses from Nikon are marked as DX lenses.
I have a D5000 and you might as well stick to AF-S DX lenses unless you plan to upgrade to a D90 (or similar in body motor) Nikon camera body.

I have the 18-55mm VR kit lens, 55-200mm VR lens and a the 35mm f/1.8 lens. I rarely use the 55-200mm but it was only £125 on eBay so i thought i'd have it, good lens though. The 18-55mm gets used the most (full frame equiv is a 28-80mm) as it's more flexible though a bit slow in low light. the 35mm f/1.8 is superb for the money (it's the same as a 50mm on a full frame camera, i've checked against my many film camera primes), i paid £170 for it. Super sharp more so than a 18-55mm and the extra 2 stop advantage really pays off in low light as well as for a shallower depth of field. Those 3 lenses should do 99.99% of your shooting requirements.

If you want the 18mm end and the 200mm end but don't want two lenses then save up for the Nikon 18-200mm lens. It's a bit of a beast and takes 72mm filters, i'd recommend going to a camera shop and handling one on a D5000 before buying it. Get a prime lens for whatever you have, people seem to be obsessed with zoom lenses and the humble prime is left to the wayside.

Also, buy some photography books. 
Snapshots to Great Shots for the D5000 is a great beginners guide.
Photographic Composition This book is about the one thing that matters most in photography, composition.
Creative Nature & Outdoor Photography Excellent book, if you are interested in landscape and outdoor photography.

Once you have the basics of photography down, you can pick up any camera made in the last 80 years and make a good shot.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ah, ok, learnt something new. I know that for Pentax it's DA lenses that are made for digital - but we get to use everything ever built in K mount without any changes and that's a lot of glass 

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Katana said:


> No, there are AF-S 35mm full frame lenses, all AF-S means it that is has a silent wave focus motor in the lens, it's been around before digital, all Canon EOS lenses since 1986 have the same system. The APS-C only lenses from Nikon are marked as DX lenses.
> I have a D5000 and you might as well stick to AF-S DX lenses unless you plan to upgrade to a D90 (or similar in body motor) Nikon camera body.
> 
> I have the 18-55mm VR kit lens, 55-200mm VR lens and a the 35mm f/1.8 lens. I rarely use the 55-200mm but it was only £125 on eBay so i thought i'd have it, good lens though. The 18-55mm gets used the most (full frame equiv is a 28-80mm) as it's more flexible though a bit slow in low light. the 35mm f/1.8 is superb for the money (it's the same as a 50mm on a full frame camera, i've checked against my many film camera primes), i paid £170 for it. Super sharp more so than a 18-55mm and the extra 2 stop advantage really pays off in low light as well as for a shallower depth of field. Those 3 lenses should do 99.99% of your shooting requirements.
> ...


Those are the three lenses i have. They are the perfect learning curve. Once you get to know them, then your start hankering for the expensive stuff. And lights and all sorts. LOL.

Just gotta learn how to use them first.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

just got a call today from a relative saying "I want a decent camera". I'm recommending a K-x with 18-250 as there's no messing and SR is built in. No questions about "motor or not?", either. I also know just how good its performance is at ISO 3200, which is important for them as they need to do a lot of indoor photography. That the body is going for under four hundred quid is a bonus.

I agree that for most who are wanting to learn that the split 18-55 / 50-200 / 35 or 50 is an excellent starting point. I did that for a long time (two years or so) and then added a UWA and replaced the kit with 24-70. 

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nikon's 12-24,24-70,70-200 with the 105 Micro is just about my dream lens collection with the 85mm f1.8. 

I have just described about £8000 worth of lenses though :lol:.

I need to do some serious saving for that little lot though.

Add a D3s into that and it's now an awful lot of saving. :lol:

No tincluding the lighting, Software etc and the fiercely competitive market. 

I think i'll stick with what i've got for the foreseeable future.


----------

